# Hans Zimmer + Radiohead



## ranaprathap (Sep 28, 2017)

This is awesome!


The complete song.


----------



## Letis (Sep 28, 2017)

Great. Thanks!



Making of / Behind the scenes of "Bloom"


----------



## ranaprathap (Sep 28, 2017)

Letis said:


> Great. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Making of / Behind the scenes of "Bloom"



Wow! That is a really interesting video. It is amazing how so much of "seemingly random mess" can come together to make music. 

I think in music, more often than not, the implementation of a strange idea in a musically listenable and enjoyable format is as important as the idea itself.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2017)

Great set of Posts .... Many THX ! 

_Resurrected Radiohead Playlist to change pace this PM ._...


----------



## mac (Sep 28, 2017)

Enjoyed the song, enjoyed the interview, did not enjoy Thom Yorke's MC Hammer pants.


----------



## Fab (Sep 29, 2017)

didn't watch/listen to any of it but.... blue planet 2, HZ and radiohead...kind of sells itself no?

Of course it could go wrong but I think it has chance to be at least pretty good.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 29, 2017)

mac said:


> Enjoyed the song, enjoyed the interview, did not enjoy Thom Yorke's MC Hammer pants.



More room for dancing though.


----------



## Phillip (Oct 1, 2017)

Looking forward to Hans Zimmer and Kygo.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 1, 2017)

Really neat. Huge fan of both Zimmer and Greenwood. What a terrific collaboration. I'm endlessly fascinated with Hans' approach and through process to these projects.


----------

